# Software Tester as Software Engineer (ANZSCO 261313)



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I would like to apply as SOftware Engineer for ACS. I am working as a automation tester and the company reference letters outlines my roles and reposibilities as:



• Direct and manage project delivery from development completion phase to end
• Write and maintain scripts written in Visual basic programming language to create automation script for various software applications.
• Write sql queries to create/maintain/delete the data required for the functioning of the software application during various testing phases and user demos.
• Responsibility to ensure the proper functioning of the software application by installing/configuring required softwares.
• Debug and narrow down the cause of the issues/defects found by traversing the application logs in Unix.
• Understand the business requirements and create test plan/ scenarios for them
• Support the business users during User Acceptance Testing phase
• Point of contact for business users for any queries/issues.
• Work with users to formulate and document business requirements.
• Develop functional specifications for use by system developers
• Work closely with the developers to track down and isolate problems as well as give input on the functionality of new features
• Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverables during various Stages of execution 
• Responsible for overseeing the Quality procedures related to the project



I would like to know if the members/experienced exapts think that my roles and respoinsibities are good enough to be assessed as Software Engineer (ANZSCO 261313). Any sugestions/advice is most welcome.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Any help would be hugely appreciated !!!


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

did you get a chance to go through this?

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the reply SMiles.. Not quite what I expected, nevertheless its a start. Yes I have gone through this pdf and many other guides etc. I am in need of advice from a member who may have in-depth idea about acs assessment so that I could get some confirmation and confidence before applying...

Hope it makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

Aamir, it is perfectly fine to go ahead with it if most of the roles and responsibilities match with Software Engineer. I am a Software Tester myself, but most of my duties were also part of ICT Business Analyst as well as Systems Administrator. And I have got positive assessment as a Systems Administrator.
Designation doesn't matter, and it is alright to tweak some of the responsibilities to match your desired ACS occupation if most of other duties are matching.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the encouraging words ... Do you think the roles I have mentioned will be assessed as Software Engineer.. Just your gut feel


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

See how your responsibilities match with the ones that people usually refer to - https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/261313.php 

If you think most of it matches, then good.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to apply as SOftware Engineer for ACS. I am working as a automation tester and the company reference letters outlines my roles and reposibilities as:
> 
> ...


Do you really need 13 points, my experience letter from various companies just had 5 points.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi sk2014,

I thought the more the merrier...  This has been provided by my employer so I think there is no harm or should it be shortened? Can you please let me know the roles you mentioned that was assessed by ACS for Software Engineer


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> Do you really need 13 points, my experience letter from various companies just had 5 points.



Hi,

Do u think my roles and responsibilities can be accessed as Software Engineer. May be you could help me here as I see you also have been accessed as SE.

Another question is why you opted for SS since you already had 60 points

Thanks


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, your roles can be accessed as a Software Engineer. 

189 visa in April had an average processing time of 6 months while 190 had 3 months. Since I wanted to get out quickly I went for SS which ultimately backfired because 190 visa applicants were put on hold till July because the quota got over.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> Yes, your roles can be accessed as a Software Engineer.
> 
> 189 visa in April had an average processing time of 6 months while 190 had 3 months. Since I wanted to get out quickly I went for SS which ultimately backfired because 190 visa applicants were put on hold till July because the quota got over.


Thanks a ton for the reply. I really appreciate it.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Submitted my documents for assessment to ACS today under ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer. Fingers crossed. Hoping for the best.

Next step... Preparation for IELTS and write the exam ending August or start of September...


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Got the results today... ACS has accessed some of my experience for 261313 but my current experience has been rejected due to "insufficient documentation" and this forms the major chunk of my experience. Without my current experience I will not be able to qualify.

After going through the checklist and the application submitted, I realized that I have missed to attach the payslips with the Statutory Declaration. What a silly mistake... I still cant believe I have missed it. It is there on my desktop folder named "To be submitted to ACS" along with all other documents.
I guess I missed it because there is no drop down that says "pay slips" when submitting the documents in ACS website.

Anyways should this have not pointed out to me by the CO in the "Documents Missing" stage??

What should I do now? Please advise. 

They should not make my to pay 435 AUD for such a silly mistake. This isn't fair. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

You don't need payslips for ACS.

I think adding 13 points might have backfired.

How many points do you have right now?


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

I had more than 10 points for all the reference letters.

ACS actually needs payslips if you are submitting Statutory Declaration. It is mentioned in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf available in the ACS website.

link: https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf (Check page 14)

Excerpt from the same document:

A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague
writing the declaration be at a supervisory level.
Only one of the following additional documents will be required for all Statutory Declarations or Affidavits:
1. Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
2. Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
3. Termination Letter with corresponding dates


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh Yes I forgot for Statutory Declaration you need payslips.

How many companies have you worked for?


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Four companies.. 

Current is from Oct-2010 till date


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Go for review...it may cost you another 395 bucks

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> Four companies..
> 
> Current is from Oct-2010 till date


How many from those 4 did you get an official experience letter signed from HR.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Go for review...it may cost you another 395 bucks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum



Shouldn't I go for reassessment instead as the fee for review and reassess is almost same. In review they dont allow to add any new document but as per the guidelines I have to have payslips atleast with statutory declaration


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> How many from those 4 did you get an official experience letter signed from HR.


First 3 were official HR reference letters


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

aamir321 said:


> Shouldn't I go for reassessment instead as the fee for review and reassess is almost same. In review they dont allow to add any new document but as per the guidelines I have to have payslips atleast with statutory declaration


Sorry I got confused b/w reassess and review where as it is actually Review and Appeal. 

I was also thinking to go for reassess. 

I have emailed the CO and asked if she can tell me the missing documents or the reason for which my experience has not been considered.

I hope she replies and I can rectify the same.

Going in blind for reassess with the assumption that payslips are culprits could cost me another 450 odd AUD. I don't want to take that chance.

By the way, has anyone got a reply from the CO ever ?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

All the best aamir, hope you get a positive reply.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Emailed them today again and got an auto reply stating today is a holiday there.. Will have to wait till Monday but somehow I feel won't get a reply.. Atleast if they let me know whats missing in my application, I can rectify the same and file for a review. Unless I don't now what is wrong with my application, how can I figure out what to change and what new docs to add..


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

aamir321 said:


> Sorry I got confused b/w reassess and review where as it is actually Review and Appeal.
> 
> I was also thinking to go for reassess.
> 
> ...


I have asked them via email and then send updated document for review...ofcourse it costed me another 400 but now all good....
Although now i have to wait till 2 more months to complete 5 years as per per them and will reach then 55 points

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## vyomverma (Jul 10, 2014)

I am also working as automation tester so can i apply under Software Engineer and I can get the letter of recommendation from HR stating my roles and responsibilities... will the be enough for ACS assessment??


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

vyomverma said:


> I am also working as automation tester so can i apply under Software Engineer and I can get the letter of recommendation from HR stating my roles and responsibilities... will the be enough for ACS assessment??


Just make sure that most of those roles match with the template letter for Software Engineer given by ACS.


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

*Need Help!*

Hello Aamir321,

I hope you are well!

May I request you to please share your roles and responsibilities that got through ACS? I am finding it difficult to prepare the Reference letters for the profile of Software Engineer, I am also working as a Software Tester and do not want to mess up at the first stage. 

Please help me with the roles and responsibilities and it'll be a great help!

Thank you in advance


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Hello Aamir321,
> 
> I hope you are well!
> 
> ...



Dear RammyC,

Please PM me.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just an update.

I received an email from my CO and the reason for insufficient documentation is the supporting documentation for the Statutory Declaration was not provided. So I have to provide with one of the following:

1. Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
2. Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
3. Termination Letter with corresponding dates 

I have the payslips and HR has provided me with a letter stating that I am currently working in <Company Name> as <My designation> and Date of joining.

I have emailed my CO and asked if my case can be reconsidered and if I can submit the additional documentation without applying for review as this should have been communicated to me in the Stage 3 of ACS processing. I am not really hoping for a positive reply but it's worth a shot.

Anyways I will be applying for a review on Monday with my payslips (First and the current months payslip) and the HR letter. I am submitting the both as I don't want risk anything now.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello Aamir321,

I am relatively new to this forum and am posting something for the first time.
I am currently planning to apply for ANZSCO Code 261313 as a Software Engineer. However am not very sure of the roles and responsibilities that I need to mention in my reference letters.

Would you be kind enough to send me the responsibilities that you drafted in your case? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello Aamir321,

Can you please send that to me too (ANZSCO Code 261313 as a Software Engineer)

thanks,
Umas


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Amir,

Do you need STATUTORY DECLARATIONS, if If you are ABLE to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer.

As per the guidelines, page 14, it says, _If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a third party official Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague may be considered._

Please clarify.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

gjn said:


> Hi Amir,
> 
> Do you need STATUTORY DECLARATIONS, if If you are ABLE to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer.
> 
> ...


You would not need a ''statutory declaration'' if you are able to obtain a reference letter on a company letterhead.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

*Need to know if you /someone appliedfor re-assessment of Employment*



aamir321 said:


> Just an update.
> 
> I received an email from my CO and the reason for insufficient documentation is the supporting documentation for the Statutory Declaration was not provided. So I have to provide with one of the following:
> 
> ...


Hi Aamir, Did you applied for re-assessment of Employment from one code to another, what was the result ? Can you PM me > (I can't being a new member of this forum..........) Many Thanks.........


----------



## skrishna99 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Aamir,

Could you please share the roles and responsibilities you have sent for ACS? if tester applies for 261313 will not cause problem during further stages?


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

aamir321 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to apply as SOftware Engineer for ACS. I am working as a automation tester and the company reference letters outlines my roles and reposibilities as:
> 
> ...



Was your roles and responsibilities accepted for the Software Engineer?


----------



## Kumar2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

skrishna99 said:


> Hi Aamir,
> 
> Could you please share the roles and responsibilities you have sent for ACS? if tester applies for 261313 will not cause problem during further stages?


Am on the same boat. Did you get any reply? Have you applied?


----------

